# Anyone bought a shipping container?



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm out of space in my shop, need to figure out a storage solution and wondering if anyone here has ever purchased a used shipping container to use as a shed? Pros and cons? Or should I just buy a pre fab shop building on skids? I've got a 15x40 area I can put something on......


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

The only downside to a container I have experienced was a lack of temp control. When it's hot outside it's really hot inside.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

I paid $450 for my 40'er 12 years ago and $75 for delivery. Well worth it. Have no idea what they cost now but IMO they have no downside.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

I guess because heat rises we have a difference of opinion...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I guess because heat rises we have a difference of opinion...



I'm as short as Kevin, but that there's funny stuff!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I paid $450 for my 40'er 12 years ago and $75 for delivery. Well worth it. Have no idea what they cost now but IMO they have no downside.



Quotes for wind and watertight containers with delivery to my location about 2400.00 Plus I'll have to have the space graded flat first. (I'd have to do that with a building too so that cost is there either way....)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

I have mine on unlevel ground on concrete pads and shims built to level height.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I guess because heat rises we have a difference of opinion...





I really didn't see yoir post when I wrote mine. Okay I agree there *is* a downside for people that don't like heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2016)

You can buy steel garages for less than $5k delivered here... 14x36. I'd have one of my hoa didn't have a rule saying out buildings have to match style, construction, roof pitch, etc to house.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm looking into renting one for a while. I need to move my shop into my garage, and need somewhere to put all the stuff in the garage out of the elements....
I wonder if it's worth it to buy one, then sell it when I'm done?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm looking into renting one for a while. I need to move my shop into my garage, and need somewhere to put all the stuff in the garage out of the elements....
> I wonder if it's worth it to buy one, then sell it when I'm done?



I don't know what the market for selling one off again is really like, the big cost to any prospective buyer will be having it moved. You need the right kind of truck with a tilting bed and winch to get them out of wherever you put them.....


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm looking into renting one for a while. I need to move my shop into my garage, and need somewhere to put all the stuff in the garage out of the elements....
> I wonder if it's worth it to buy one, then sell it when I'm done?



The more I look I'm starting to lean to a prefeb mini barn or shop on skids. About 3-4K for a decent one, easy to insulate, could set up with heat and electricity and use as a second shop. Have you considered one of those and just leave the crap in the garage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have...I don't own the house I'm in. And there's really nowhere to put it that wouldn't be a pita to install...I am looking for a ranch style house with a two car garage though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Marc when I needed temp storage I bought 2 of the Harbor Freight 10 x 17 garages - they go on sale for $168 several times a year. I put shelves and a floor in mine took less than a day to put up both install floor and shelves in both. If I need them again just takes a day to re-erect them. I made the floor by laying down studs on the sides like sleepers, on top of mylar then screwed osb on top. Made shelves all down both sides and the end shelves kept the side shelves stable. Lots of storage space and withstood thunderstorms several times. Can't beat the price 340 sq ft for about $1 per sq foot not counting shelves and floor (I own a sawmill sleepers and shelving costs were negligible:-).

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ooh. That is something I haven't even thought of. When I'm done with that I could bring it to my bro's house. He has lots of storage area. (Think sanford and son) lol


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 27, 2016)

I've bought and sold quite a few. Current locally is about $2400 plus shipping. You are too far away to ship to.
Sold them as shop for key maker, little league box, portable hunting lodge, ....
Pretty easy to set up side by side and cut out a wall section for 16" wide. Only need a block for the corners to sit on.
At the port they are lifted with two pins at the top corners loaded with 44000+ pounds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> I've bought and sold quite a few. Current locally is about $2400 plus shipping. You are too far away to ship to.
> Sold them as shop for key maker, little league box, portable hunting lodge, ....
> Pretty easy to set up side by side and cut out a wall section for 16" wide. Only need a block for the corners to sit on.
> At the port they are lifted with two pins at the top corners loaded with 44000+ pounds.



I got some quotes, a 40 footer would be 2570 delivered


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2016)

That's all mine sits on too Mike - blocks at the corners thats it.


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Quotes for wind and watertight containers with delivery to my location about 2400.00 Plus I'll have to have the space graded flat first. (I'd have to do that with a building too so that cost is there either way....)


That is pretty close to the prices I hear around these parts, I have been told they are much cheaper if you are near a major port. Trucking drives the price up for those of us further away. I have seen good solid 40' box trailers go at auctions for under $1000 but you would need to remove the wheels or dig a hole for them if you want it at ground level. My brother in law bought one for $600 a couple of years ago and paid a trucker $100 to move it for him.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks all for the input. I'm on hold right now for a few months to see what is going to happen in the town I'm in.


----------

